# Cops Called



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a funny story some of you may like. 
So the other day goosefreak, montego and myself were goose hunting on a WMA. We walked back to the parking lot just as a city Police Officer pulled in the lot. We talked to him for a while about hunting geese and how the day went, and things like that. He was a super nice guy to talk to. He informed us the reason he was there was because he got a phone call from a concerned citizen saying people were hunting/killing geese on a bird preserve. He informed them that it was hunting season and hunters are allowed to be there, but still did his job and came out. I would have loved to have talked to the bird watcher and inform them who pays the price for them to enjoy their photo opportunities.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Funny stuff! How dare ya shoot at them pretty geese hoss? Have you ever checked a swan in at the BRBR office?? It's a lecture everytime from the granola munchers how pretty they are and don't deserve to die.-O,-


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The only part of the story I am glad to hear is that an officer was called to an area and responded, silly or not. It seems far too often that people are getting away with things. 

Still, story is worth a chuckle.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

HA! That's dang funny. Wait until the geese start depredating the bark-licker's granola fields. THEN they'll be singing a different tune.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Was it a federal WMA? If so the bird watcher would have been required to pay an entrance fee of have a federal duck stamp in their possession.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great story Foulmouth. It's good that a concerned, yet uninformed, citizen called the cops and the cops responded.

I think the rift between local waterfowlers and birdwatchers lessens as the years go by. 25 years ago the bird nuts would go out of their way to chew my butt out at the refuge parking lots. Today it's a dirty look, maybe an obligatory wave, sometimes a smile. I think their perceptions of duck hunters are improving and in all fairness to the local birdwatchers they do "get it". Local birdwatching clubs and many participants on the birdwatching forums are encouraging their members to purchase duck stamps. Some bird nuts buy more than one stamp. 

And sure there are always those that will never find any love for waterfowlers, especially hunters that don't follow the rules. The bad behavior by duck hunters rallying and shooting sea ducks within the "no shooting zone" on the Antelope Island Causeway this year makes hunters look bad. The incidents were a set back to improving relationships between local bird watchers and bird hunters. 

I have been actively involved in organized bird watching for a long time and have tried to be a cheerleader of sorts for duck hunters. It's tough duty, let me tell ya.

.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Goob, sounds like you're uninformed on this one. There's nothing wrong with shooting a sea duck by the causeway, there was zero rallying of birds, and we were and have always hunted outside the 200 yard zone. 

The 200 yard zone is not a rest area. It's a no shooting zone. Any boater can pass through it without trespassing. Hunter or Non. 

Why should I not be allowed to shoot a trophy Long-Tailed Duck. I do it legally, it's part of my daily limit. I feel lucky that we have a few in the state so I don't have to spend $1000's to go to Alaska or back east.


----------



## fishsnoop (Apr 3, 2009)

Fowlmouth might want to check with the state on money brought in to the state by bird watchers vs hunters, watchers far exceed hunters and fisherman in economic value to the state. 1.2 billion per year from watchers vs 600+ million from hunters. Look it up...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

fishsnoop said:


> Fowlmouth might want to check with the state on money brought in to the state by bird watchers vs hunters, watchers far exceed hunters and fisherman in economic value to the state. 1.2 billion per year from watchers vs 600+ million from hunters. Look it up...


 Without a link or source, I don't believe this at all. Although I wouldn't mind being proved wrong.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brettb said:


> Hey Goob, sounds like you're uninformed on this one. There's nothing wrong with shooting a sea duck by the causeway, there was zero rallying of birds, and we were and have always hunted outside the 200 yard zone.
> 
> The 200 yard zone is not a rest area. It's a no shooting zone. Any boater can pass through it without trespassing. Hunter or Non.
> 
> Why should I not be allowed to shoot a trophy Long-Tailed Duck. I do it legally, it's part of my daily limit. I feel lucky that we have a few in the state so I don't have to spend $1000's to go to Alaska or back east.


My guess is it wasn't you then. No one said you're not allowed to shoot a long-tailed duck. Different birdwatchers on different occasions said they witnessed shooting within the 200-yard zone and hunters were purposely rallying ducks with their boats. One of the birdwatchers complaining was also a duck hunter.

The rallying of ducks is disappointing and I have witnessed it firsthand in the Utah marsh and in Wyoming by hunters in boats with Utah tags on them.

As hunters we can do a better job.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> And sure there are always those that will never find any love for waterfowlers, especially hunters that don't follow the rules. The bad behavior by duck hunters rallying and shooting sea ducks within the "no shooting zone" on the Antelope Island Causeway this year makes hunters look bad. The incidents were a set back to improving relationships between local bird watchers and bird hunters.
> 
> .


I didn't see Goob's reply as bashing sea duck shooting.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

fishsnoop said:


> Fowlmouth might want to check with the state on money brought in to the state by bird watchers vs hunters, watchers far exceed hunters and fisherman in economic value to the state. 1.2 billion per year from watchers vs 600+ million from hunters. Look it up...


I can't imagine that.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Don't believe everything you read on the internet wyogoob. Especially from such a biased source. 

Absolutely zero laws were broken that day, which was confirmed by the C.O. 

They claimed there was alcohol involved, which turned out to be an arnold palmer can, also a dog was "sent" to rally the birds. Lol. And there was shooting directly from the causeway, which was all totally false, and just meant to screw up the hunt. 

The bird fools will NEVER be satisfied with any buffer until it puts any hunting activity completely out of their sight at best. 

If anyone was rallying birds, it was the bird fools screaming every time a bird started flying towards the hunter, in an attempt to deter them from their certain demise.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I Guess there are other view points that differ from FISHSNOOP
Not buying into his assertions- wasn't there a license a little while ago that they bird watchers could buy to help fund the wildlife and just a minute amount where sold. Heres another view point with an actual link to read
http://blog.gaiam.com/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I Guess there are other view points that differ from FISHSNOOP
> Not buying into his assertions- wasn't there a license a little while ago that they bird watchers could buy to help fund the wildlife and just a minute amount where sold................................


That is correct. The bird watchers started their own "duck stamp" of sorts. My observation, opinion, was that the "non-hunter" section of the birding community didn't want to be associated in any way with waterfowl hunters by buying Federal Duck Stamps. The thing quickly fell out of favor and now most of the bird organizations support and encourage their members to purchase duck stamps. And naturally not all of them are on board with this.

I alluded to this in another bird watcher-bashing post awhile ago.

.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Was it a federal WMA? If so the bird watcher would have been required to pay an entrance fee of have a federal duck stamp in their possession.


this is not true.You can go on bear river Rufuge and not have to show a duck stamp at all.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fishsnoop said:


> Fowlmouth might want to check with the state on money brought in to the state by bird watchers vs hunters, watchers far exceed hunters and fisherman in economic value to the state. 1.2 billion per year from watchers vs 600+ million from hunters. Look it up...


i have a hard time believing this.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

fishsnoop said:


> Fowlmouth might want to check with the state on money brought in to the state by bird watchers vs hunters, watchers far exceed hunters and fisherman in economic value to the state. 1.2 billion per year from watchers vs 600+ million from hunters. Look it up...


http://wettub.com/economic-impact-of-wildlife-watching-in-utah/

He's referring to this. Squirrel squeezers propoganda if you buy bird seed your a bird watcher. Claims 866,000 birders in utah which would be 90% of population of the wasatch front. They also consider wages and budget of the agencies involved in maintaining the wetlands. All BS


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Loke said:


> Was it a federal WMA? If so the bird watcher would have been required to pay an entrance fee of have a federal duck stamp in their possession.


 It was at a state WMA not a Federal Refuge.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm a birder and a bird hunter. I enjoy using my binoculars around the yard and community, identifying the various little tweety birds, as much as bringing in a limit of grouse, ducks, and pheasants. I kind of believe most bird hunting enthusiasts are very good birders ie; you are able to identify your quarry, you make comparisons between species, you know your investments in duck stamps and such go toward improving habitat, etc, etc.

That is the same way for most birders. There are always the few birders and hunters that are outlandish in their particular skill and make it difficult for the group as a whole, but I really believe they are the exceptions and not the rule.

What does it matter who contributes the most to the economy? They both contribute...period!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

fishsnoop said:


> Fowlmouth might want to check with the state on money brought in to the state by bird watchers vs hunters, watchers far exceed hunters and fisherman in economic value to the state. 1.2 billion per year from watchers vs 600+ million from hunters. Look it up...


It may say that on the internet, bottom line would depend on who was doing the math and how they wanted to swing comparison to look. Just like the politicians do with all the polls they conduct.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> I'm a birder and a bird hunter. I enjoy using my binoculars around the yard and community, identifying the various little tweety birds, as much as bringing in a limit of grouse, ducks, and pheasants. I kind of believe most bird hunting enthusiasts are very good birders ie; you are able to identify your quarry, you make comparisons between species, you know your investments in duck stamps and such go toward improving habitat, etc, etc.
> 
> That is the same way for most birders. There are always the few birders and hunters that are outlandish in their particular skill and make it difficult for the group as a whole, but I really believe they are the exceptions and not the rule.
> 
> What does it matter who contributes the most to the economy? They both contribute...period!


 My only problem with it is U have one who complains about the other and one who could care less about the other until they complain- I purchase probably $300 worth of sun flower seeds a winter- have a massive amount of birds in my yard- many species- I love watching them out my windows-better than a salt water fish tank- I also kill upland birds- U can't imagine the people at work that sometime some where try to tell me the error of my ways and what harm I do to the over-all picture-. They figure if they create stress it will change something- to have stress U have to care- I do not. .


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Wyogoob-
It would be wise for you to do a little research before commenting on a waterfowl forum that duck hunters are rallying birds or shooting within a closed zone!
I was there that day not a part of that action but hunting within a mile of these folks and I can say range finders were used to ensure they were within legal distances and as far as rallying birds go ??? That's just ridiculous!
I will tell you this if it were my group that was being harassed I assure you I would have filed charges against the said bird watcher for harassment and spared no expense that they were prosecuted!
The law is the law and if I am legal I will fight for my rights!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fishsnoop said:


> Fowlmouth might want to check with the state on money brought in to the state by bird watchers vs hunters, watchers far exceed hunters and fisherman in economic value to the state. 1.2 billion per year from watchers vs 600+ million from hunters. Look it up...


 And how much of that $1.2 billion goes directly to the WMA's in which they frequent? None that I know of. Please share if you know otherwise, I would be interested to be informed.
Wildlife watchers obviously help the state economically, which is a good thing. I don't know what they do for our WMA's though. I certainly don't have a problem with anyone using and frequenting the areas for their enjoyment and hobbies. It didn't bother me that the police were called out by a concerned person, no harm or foul to us. I have talked with some very nice folks on the WMA's during hunting season that were just there to enjoy the scenery, go for a walk, ride bikes or take photos of the wildlife. I say welcome to the marsh! Heck, I'm a bird watcher, but only during hunting season.:mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I was up at strawberry once and had a few ducks, when I got back to my truck some bird watchers from new york were in the parking lot telling me how many fines I was going to get for shooting protected birds and what not. The guy was pretty upset. I was calm and was laughing and he then told me to make sure my "rifle" was unloaded. I laughed again. Some people are clueless. I will say I have run into mostly polite and curious bird watchers who will ask to see my kills and think it's kinda neat. With all the development going on around the marshes I'm sure we'll see homeowners calling more frequently and most of them are clueless that just right out there doors people are able to go hunting. I wish the lake level would rise again to make fools out of these developers who are building right up against the lake but I don't think that'll ever happen.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Billcollector said:


> Don't believe everything you read on the internet wyogoob. Especially from such a biased source.
> 
> Absolutely zero laws were broken that day, which was confirmed by the C.O.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

lablover said:


> Wyogoob-
> It would be wise for you to do a little research before commenting on a waterfowl forum that duck hunters are rallying birds or shooting within a closed zone!
> I was there that day not a part of that action but hunting within a mile of these folks and I can say range finders were used to ensure they were within legal distances and as far as rallying birds go ??? That's just ridiculous!
> I will tell you this if it were my group that was being harassed I assure you I would have filed charges against the said bird watcher for harassment and spared no expense that they were prosecuted!
> The law is the law and if I am legal I will fight for my rights!


Are you just assuming that goob is talking about only 1 day?
How can you be sure these things didnt happen another day?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lablover said:


> Wyogoob-
> It would be wise for you to do a little research before commenting on a waterfowl forum that duck hunters are rallying birds or shooting within a closed zone!
> I was there that day not a part of that action but hunting within a mile of these folks and I can say range finders were used to ensure they were within legal distances and as far as rallying birds go ??? That's just ridiculous!
> I will tell you this if it were my group that was being harassed I assure you I would have filed charges against the said bird watcher for harassment and spared no expense that they were prosecuted!
> The law is the law and if I am legal I will fight for my rights!


Thanks for the reply. It is good to get both sides of the story. The other side feels as strong about their position as you do about yours.

I wish I would have started a thread on this when it happened. I thought about it long and hard and decided it would be too contentious, all negative, so I let it pass.

As far as the rallying thing goes, how can you prove it, one person's word against another.

Again, thanks for coming on and commenting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Skally said:


> Are you just assuming that goob is talking about only 1 day?
> How can you be sure these things didnt happen another day?


Good point. There were at least two separate incidents. I deleted all the Utah bird forum correspondence I had but I could go back and pull the stuff up....if I wanted to. I don't think it would make any difference. It would be like two bald men fighting over a comb.

.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> As far as the rallying thing goes, how can you prove it, one person's word against another.
> .


 Pretty true words.... I've seen a few airboaters over the years drop off hunters and then proceed to go do some "scouting" every hour or so.


----------



## fishsnoop (Apr 3, 2009)

this here is the updated 2011 version
I have the same one from 2006 if you would like to see more

http://www.southwickassociates.com/wp-content/uploads/downloads/2013/10/Utah-Outdoor-Rec-Impacts.pdf


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

fishsnoop said:


> this here is the updated 2011 version
> I have the same one from 2006 if you would like to see more
> 
> http://www.southwickassociates.com/wp-content/uploads/downloads/2013/10/Utah-Outdoor-Rec-Impacts.pdf


Interesting link. However, your original assertion that 'bird watchers' generate double the economic impact of 'hunters' (1.2 bil vs .6 bil) is incorrect. The link you provided states that wildlife watchers of all types (birders, photographers, campers, hikers, and backyard bird feeders) generates about 1 bil in economic impact, which is equalled by the 1 bil generated by hunters of all types. I believe it is safe to say that many of the wildlife watchers are also hunters (or family members of hunters) engaging in scouting, camping, or hiking activities during the off-season, thus the impact of 'hunters' is certainly greater than the impact of 'non-hunters.'

I enjoyed the section on demographics. Apparently waterfowlers make more money, are more educated, and spend more days afield than participants in other types of hunting. I was surprised to see nearly 20% of waterfowlers are female. Cool. 8)


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> The rallying of ducks is disappointing and I have witnessed it firsthand in the Utah marsh and in Wyoming by hunters in boats with Utah tags on them.


Yup, Goob, only 'Utards' are slobs. -O,-


----------

